# My CHAMPION Flowerhorn !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

My GRAND CHAMPION WINNER & Best In Show Of The Whole Country In ThaiLand !


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Congrats. Your flower horn has the biggest bump Ive ever seen!!!!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

The color is unreal!!!! Great job!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Fish rookie said:


> The color is unreal!!!! Great job!


The Colors R 100% Real bro. Can U show me what's the real colors look like in ur fish bro ? So that is can see and enjoy ?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Congrats. Your flower horn has the biggest bump Ive ever seen!!!!


Thanks So Much For All Good Comment Brother !


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Simply stunning!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

must be one smart fish , with a brain that big...
congrats


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Simply stunning!


Thanks So Much For All The Good Compliments bro. 


nigerian prince said:


> must be one smart fish , with a brain that big...
> congrats


Thanks So Much For Everything Brother.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

MrJackyTang said:


> The Colors R 100% Real bro. Can U show me what's the real colors look like in ur fish bro ? So that is can see and enjoy ?


Mr. Jacky, when I said the color is unreal I meant it as a compliment meaning that the color is so very vibrant and bright and is so much better than what we normally see. It does not mean I think the color of your fish is not real. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That's what I was thinking "unreal" as in unbelievably amazing!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Unreal and unbelievable hahaha just to confuse you more. Great fish and amazing job


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Like when the kids say "sick" meaning "cool"


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Fish rookie said:


> Mr. Jacky, when I said the color is unreal I meant it as a compliment meaning that the color is so very vibrant and bright and is so much better than what we normally see. It does not mean I think the color of your fish is not real. Sorry for the confusion.


Oh. So Sorry Bro. I misunderstood u. PLEAse forgive me bro. Hopefully. Through misunderstanding that our friendship will be stronger. Lol. Thanks So Much.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> Like when the kids say "sick" meaning "cool"


Thanks For Correcting me Brother.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

dino said:


> Unreal and unbelievable hahaha just to confuse you more. Great fish and amazing job


Thanks So Much For Everything bro.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> That's what I was thinking "unreal" as in unbelievably amazing!


Thanks for correcting bro.


----------

